# Weekly Competition 2015-36



## Mike Hughey (Sep 1, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 F U' F' R U' R2 U2
*2. *U2 R F R' U' R' U R'
*3. *F' R2 U R2 U R U' R2
*4. *R' F2 R U2 R U F2 U2 R
*5. *R2 F' R F2 U' R' U R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 B2 L2 U' B' R U2 L D' B' U F2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U
*2. *R2 F' U' B2 R' B L F' U2 R' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2
*3. *F D' B' D' F U2 R U L' D F2 D B2 U2 F2 U' F2 B2 D L2
*4. *B2 U' R2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L' F R' B' L2 B L' B F' D'
*5. *R2 D' B2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 F' U L' U L2 B R' F D'

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 B' L2 R B U Fw L2 B' Uw2 B Fw2 Rw' Uw L' Rw2 R2 Fw L R' F' Rw' Fw Rw' R B F' L' R2 D2 Rw' R' U' B' D2 L' Rw' D Uw2 U2
*2. *D B2 Fw D2 B' Fw D B' L Rw Uw' F Rw D F Uw' F D2 Uw F2 R' U' L2 B F2 D U2 R2 Uw2 B F' U B Fw F' R B U' F2 U'
*3. *B2 F' Rw2 D2 R' B Fw2 D' Fw Uw' B2 R D2 L B' Uw' Rw R D2 Uw2 B R Fw' F Rw' U B2 R2 D Uw2 U' Fw2 U B' D2 Uw B2 Fw2 D2 B'
*4. *L2 U R Fw2 D U Rw R D U' Rw' B2 F2 D' Uw2 U Fw2 L Rw2 R' D2 U B2 Fw F' U L2 R B' Fw Rw2 Uw' U L Rw D2 Fw2 R' B Fw
*5. *R D' U Fw' Uw' U2 Rw2 R Fw Rw' R2 B2 Fw D2 U2 B U2 L2 Rw' R F Rw D L Fw2 F2 Uw L2 R' D Uw2 U L' Rw2 D B' F2 D' L2 F'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw R' F R F' D' F Uw2 R' B2 D Dw B2 Fw2 L' R Dw2 Uw' Lw Bw Dw F' Uw2 L' Lw Fw2 F Dw Bw' R' B2 F2 Uw' Fw F2 D Lw' R' U Rw Dw' U Rw' Bw' F' Rw' B2 R D2 Lw' R B' Fw' D' L2 Dw2 F2 L2 Bw2 F'
*2. *D2 U' Lw2 Bw2 D B F2 Uw2 Lw B' D' Dw' Uw Bw F D Uw2 F2 Dw2 B Rw' R' Dw2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw' Fw' F Dw U2 Bw2 D Uw U' L B Bw2 F' D Uw' Rw' B R2 Bw2 Dw' Rw Bw D' R Bw2 D' U L D' Dw2 U2 Bw Fw U
*3. *Lw Rw2 D2 Rw R' Bw' L F' R' Dw' Uw2 U2 L B2 U Rw' U2 L Rw2 R2 D Fw Uw2 U2 L B Dw2 L' Rw' R' Dw2 R' Dw B' F U Rw' F' D Uw2 Bw D' L' Uw' L Fw' U F U' B Bw2 Fw Uw Rw Bw2 U Lw' U Bw Dw
*4. *Fw2 F U2 B Bw' F' Lw2 Bw Fw2 Lw' D' B' U2 Lw U Fw F L' R2 Dw L' Lw U2 L' R2 B' Uw' Fw' D' Dw2 Rw2 R' Dw2 F' Dw2 Uw2 B' R2 Fw2 R2 Bw' D2 U2 F Dw' L Rw2 Fw' D2 Dw2 L2 R' U' R' B Rw' Fw D' Uw2 L'
*5. *L Bw' Uw' Fw2 F L' Rw F Lw R2 B' D' Lw2 D2 R U Rw' F' Rw2 Fw Lw Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 D Bw' Lw2 Dw Lw2 R' Uw' L Rw' Dw' B2 Fw' Rw2 Dw F R2 D' Uw2 Bw' D2 U' R2 U2 Fw2 Lw Uw' Fw' D2 Dw2 Rw R' B Bw R D' Dw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R' F 2L' R 2U' 2L 3F' 3U' 2L' D2 3R' 2U2 U2 2R 2B 3F2 2F2 F' D' 3R' 3F' F2 2R R' 2F2 2U' 2L2 R 2D2 3R' B2 2F 2L' U B 2B D 3U 2U2 U2 B 2B2 3F D2 L' B' 3R' 2R2 F2 D' R 3F2 U' 2B2 U2 F2 3U F 2D2 U2 B2 L2 3U2 R D' F 2L' 3R2 U2 2L
*2. *2D' 3R' 2R R 2D' 2U2 2B R2 3U2 U' L U' B 3F' U 2B 2U2 2F2 2D 3R 2B2 2F2 L 2B' 3F' F' D 2R' B2 2L D2 3R' U 2L' R 2F' 2L 2R 3U 2B2 2F2 D2 3U2 3R' D' 2D' 3U2 2U 2B' D' 2D2 2U2 L2 2F' 2R' B 2U2 3R' B' R' F2 U B2 2U 2B' 3R 3U2 2L2 2R 2U2
*3. *2L D' 3U' 2U2 U2 L R' B2 F' U B2 D' 2D L2 3U' 3F' 2D2 2F2 2U2 3R2 D' 2D2 3U2 2L2 B D' 3U' L' 3U2 B 3U L' 3R' 2D' 2R' 2B' 2U' 2B 2F L' 2L' 3R2 2R2 R 2U' B' 3F2 2D 2U' U2 L 2R' R2 F2 2U' 2R2 2D' 2L F 3U' F2 2L 2U2 3F' 2F' D' F D2 2D U'
*4. *3U B' 2B' 2L 2R R2 D' F' L D' 2B 2L' 2B 2F L' F2 D 3U' F' R 2D' 3R2 F' 2R2 B 2D 3F F' 3U' B2 2B' 3U' 2R2 3U 2L2 3R' F 2D2 U2 2B2 L' 2L 2R2 R 2F' 3R2 2D2 U' 2B F' 2D2 2F 3U2 U' 2B2 D2 2D2 F2 2D2 2L 2U2 2F L2 2U2 2L 2B F' 2R' 2F2 R
*5. *L2 2L 3F2 L2 2F 3U 3F2 2R' D 2D 2U2 2F2 2L 2D' F2 2D2 2B 3U 2B2 3R' R2 U2 B' 2B 3F F L R2 2D' 3U' 3F2 L' 3F' 2F 2L' 2B 2D 2U 3F' R' D' L' 2B' 2F2 F2 D2 2R2 R 2B2 2D' 2F2 L2 2B 2D2 L' 3R2 2R 2B2 3R' D 3U2 2B2 2D 2L' R 2U 3F' 2L D' 3U

*7x7x7*
*1. *2D2 U' 3B' 2U' 2F' D' B2 3D' 3F 3U 3F' 2F' F2 2L2 3U2 3F' F 3U2 F2 3L' 3B2 3D 2B' 2R' 2F' R' 2D' F 2U 2R2 2D2 3U' 2U2 3L' 3U' L 2B' 2L B 3D2 3B 3D' 3R 2D' 3F D2 R2 B2 3U' 2U 3L2 3R 3F F2 2U 2F U F2 U' 2F2 2D2 U2 2R' 2F 3L2 2D2 U' 2L' F' U 2B L 2L R' U' 2F 2R2 3U2 L' 2L' 3B2 2D2 2U2 3B2 3L2 2R2 D' L' U' 3L' B U' 2B2 3L2 B2 2B' 3D' F 2U2 2L'
*2. *L 3L 3D' 2U2 3R2 R' 3F D' 2D 3D2 3U 3L 3U2 2U 3R B' 3B D' 2F2 F2 L 2L2 R2 2F' 2L U' L2 3F 2R 2D2 L' R' 2F 3D2 2L 2D 2U B2 3U2 2L2 3L2 R2 3D' 2U2 U' B D' 2B2 3F 2F2 2L2 3R 2R' 2F 2D 3L' 2U R2 B2 3D' 2R 2F2 2L' 3R2 2R' F2 2D2 3L2 2U' B2 2F L' 2L' 2F 3R' U' 3L 2B2 3R2 3F D' U2 3L' 3R2 2R' 2D 3D' 3U2 U B2 U' 3F' 3D 2B 2U' 3F' 3L 2U' B2 R2
*3. *2D2 U' 2R2 R U B2 2F2 3U U2 3F2 2F' 2U' B U' 2F R' 2U' 3F 3U2 2B D' 3D2 3B2 3D 2B 2F L2 3U2 3R 2B' 2U 3R2 2B' 2D' 3U 3F2 3L' D 2D' F2 2L 2R' 3F 2D 2L 3F 2F2 F 3R 2B' 2F F' 2L 3L 3R2 2R' R' 3D2 3L 3U' 3R' B2 3D' U' 3B2 3U' L 2R D U' 2F' R 3F' 2U 3B U F2 2D2 3D 2U' 3R' 3U' 3R 2B' L2 D' 2D2 3B' 2F' 3U2 L2 3L2 3B 3F L' 2R 3D 3B2 3F' D2
*4. *3U F' 2D' F2 3R 3F' U' 3F' 2R' 2U' 2L2 D' 2L 2D2 B' D2 R2 2B L 3F 3D2 3U' U2 3F' 2D2 3L2 F' L2 2B 3U' L 2R R B2 L' 3U U B 2R2 D' 2R 3B2 2D 2F R D' 2D' 3U B2 2F2 3R2 D' R' 3B' 3R 3F2 2D2 2U2 2L' 2R 2B' 2R2 3B' 3R 2U' 2L 2U R 2D 3D' 2U2 2F L' 2F' F 2L' D' U2 2F D2 3D 3F2 D2 2D 3R 3F' 2U' L' 2D' 2F2 3U' 2U' 2R' D2 3U2 2U' B2 2L2 2R2 3F'
*5. *3U2 L 2D2 R' B' 3F2 F R 2D' 2U U2 3L2 B2 D2 3R2 3B' 2F 3R 3U 2B2 2L2 3L 2B' 3B2 2F F D' 3U2 B2 2U F2 D' B' 2L' 2R' R2 D' 3L' 2D' 3D U B' F' 2D B' D 2R2 D2 L2 3U2 2U' 2R2 2F 2R B 2B' 3F 2L' 3U' L' 2L 3L' B D2 3L' 3U' 3B2 3D U B 3B' 3F' R2 D' U 3F' 2L' 3L' 3D2 2U2 2L' 2D' 3D' 3U' 2L 3F' L 3R2 2R R 3F2 3D' R' 3U2 3L' 3F L' 3D2 U2 2R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U2 F' U' R U' R F2
*2. *R' F R2 F' R U R' F2 U2
*3. *F2 R F R' U R' F R U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B' D2 U2 L D' F' L' R D' B2 D2 B2 L2
*2. *L2 R2 B D2 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 B' D2 U' B U2 L' F U2 L2 R' B' F2
*3. *F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 F U B R' F' L R2 U' R D

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' D' Uw2 F Rw F2 U Rw' R Fw' L2 Rw R2 D U' R2 Fw2 L2 D' Fw2 L F D L' Rw B' Uw2 L' B D2 Uw R2 U' R' B2 Fw2 U' F2 R B
*2. *L Fw2 F' U F Rw2 R Uw2 R' Uw2 B Fw2 F2 Uw2 L U' F2 L' R2 B' L Rw R D' Uw F2 D2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 F L R' Fw F2 L D2 Fw' D' R'
*3. *U' B2 Uw' U L Rw2 R2 D U2 Rw U2 Fw F U' F D' B D2 L R' Uw' L2 Rw2 F2 Rw' Fw2 D' F D L' D2 B Uw U2 B' Fw Uw' Rw Uw' U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Rw2 Fw' Rw U L Rw R' B2 Fw2 F D' Dw U2 Lw2 Fw L' Lw Rw' F' L2 B2 Fw2 Dw F Rw' R' Uw' Fw2 Uw Rw2 Dw Lw' R2 Bw R2 Bw2 Uw Rw Uw' U' B Bw2 Lw' R F' Uw U Fw' U Lw Rw' Fw L2 Rw B2 Rw' B Lw D'
*2. *Fw2 D2 Uw' L2 Fw' L' Dw2 Uw2 U' Lw' R' Dw Rw Bw' L Dw Rw' B' Dw Uw2 U2 B2 Bw Dw L' B' Rw' D' B2 Dw2 B' Bw2 Fw Rw' Dw Lw' Dw Rw Fw' Dw2 Fw Uw2 B Rw' Fw F D Dw U2 Rw2 D Uw Bw2 F D2 Rw2 F' Lw2 Fw2 Lw
*3. *U2 Bw2 F' Lw' D' U2 R D' B2 L Lw' D' Bw Dw L2 F2 Lw Rw' R Bw' F L2 Dw2 Lw' D Dw Uw U' Lw2 Rw2 R' B2 R Dw2 L' R Dw' U' Rw2 R U' Bw Uw2 R2 Uw U2 B Dw2 Bw' Lw B2 Bw2 Fw' Lw2 Bw2 Uw Fw' L' Uw2 U

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L 2L 3R' 2R2 D2 2B' L2 2D' 2F2 D 2L' 3R2 2R' F 2U 2L' 3F L2 2D 2B' 3F' L2 2L' D 3U2 B' 2L' B' 2B2 3R' B F 3R' 2R2 2B 3U2 2B 3F' 3U2 2L D R' B D' B' 2D2 U 2L 2D2 3R' D' 2L2 B 2F' D 2L2 2B2 2R2 2F F' L' 2D2 2B R' 3F 2R' U2 2B 3F R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U' L 3F 3U 2U' 2B2 F' L' 3L' 3F 3L' U 2B2 2D' L2 3U 2L 3L' 2F' 3L' R2 3U' B' 2B' L2 U2 2L' B 3L' 2R2 B2 U B2 R 3D' F2 R 2D' B2 2R' 3B' 3F2 2F2 F' 2D' 3U L2 2F 3U L 3F' 3U R' U2 2L' 2R 2U' F 3L2 3B2 L2 B' 2B2 2F' U2 3R' B 3D2 2U2 R2 2D 3D 3F2 2D2 3U2 2U 3R' D2 3U 2U2 U2 3L' 3R' 2B' D' 3U2 2R' U 3B 3D' 2R' 3F2 D2 3R R 2D2 3B D' L 2F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U B2 U L2 D' U2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R D2 R D' L B U' L2 U B
*2. *L2 F D' B2 L' D2 L2 F' L' U' B2 U B2 D F2 D' R2 L2 D' F2
*3. *F' U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B U2 F' L2 D L' U2 B R U F' R B'
*4. *B2 U R2 D L2 B2 D2 U R2 B2 U' R' B F2 R F2 U' R' F D2 L
*5. *D2 B L2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 B' F2 U2 R' B F' L' D' U' F' R F2 L'
*6. *B' U2 F' L2 F R2 U2 F U2 L2 D L F2 D U2 B L' R2 B' R F'
*7. *D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F U2 B' R2 B2 F R B F2 U F' U2 R B U'
*8. *L2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 L D B2 L2 D' F' U L R' U2
*9. *F' R2 F R2 U2 F U2 F L2 F2 R2 D' L F R' F' D R F2 R' B
*10. *B2 R2 F L2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' B2 R2 B' U R D L' U2 F2
*11. *D2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' B' U2 F L' D B2 U R' U' F2
*12. *R2 B2 U2 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 U F' R B2 F2 L D F' L' F'
*13. *D2 F2 B U' R2 D R2 L F' L' U2 R' L2 F2 L F2 B2 L U2 D2
*14. *U2 F D2 L D' R U D R U2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2
*15. *F U B' L' D L2 U' B2 D F2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L B2 R D2 L2 F2
*16. *D2 B R2 B2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 L D L R2 B L2 R2 B2 U' R'
*17. *R2 U2 R F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R F2 L' D B U L' R2 B U2 B2 U' F
*18. *U2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 R2 B2 U' F' U2 L' F2 D R2 D2 L
*19. *U2 F2 U2 L D2 R2 D2 R B2 U2 R' B D' U L U R2 U' F
*20. *D2 B2 U' B' D R' F U2 B L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 U' L2 U
*21. *U R2 F' B D' R' F' B2 U' B' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B L2 F2 U2
*22. *R' D2 U2 L U2 R' F2 R D2 R' B' U' F U' L' F' D' R U2 B'
*23. *F' B L2 D2 B2 U' F R2 F R' B2 U2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 L U2 R'
*24. *D' B2 U' B2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 U B' U L' R D U F' R' B' L'
*25. *B2 U2 B2 U2 L' D2 L' U2 L' U2 R2 B R' F R' U R' B D U L
*26. *D2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' D' R' U F' L B R'
*27. *R2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 B D2 L' D L2 U' R D2
*28. *U2 R2 B F D2 U2 L2 F' D2 R2 F U' B2 U' F' R' B L U F' L'
*29. *R' L' U B D F B' D L B2 R' B2 U2 B2 R' B2 L' F2 L'
*30. *B2 D U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' L' U' B' F R2 U' B' D R D2
*31. *F U2 R2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 F2 L2 U' F' D' R' B D2 R' B2 U' R2
*32. *L2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 U F2 D2 L2 R2 B' L U R2 F2 D B2 L B2 U'
*33. *D' R2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D F' D2 L' F2 R D B D L2 U2
*34. *U L2 D B2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' B2 U' B' F2 L B' D2 B' F2 L2 F' L
*35. *F' U D R' F L' U' D2 R U R2 F U2 B D2 B' L2 B2 L2 F L2
*36. *R F' L' F2 D' L F2 B2 D' B L2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 D' B2 U'
*37. *L' F R' L F2 D' R' U' L' U' B2 U R2 D F2 U B2 D2 F2 D2
*38. *L R2 D2 F2 R' U2 F2 U2 L B2 D2 U' F' U' R' B F2 D F' L
*39. *R2 D R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 U2 R D B F' U F' U2 R2 B2 R
*40. *F' R2 B' D2 B D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U R' B D' U F D2 R D2 F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 D B' F2 U2 L' D' F D' R B' L
*2. *R L F' R2 D R2 U2 B' L D R2 U' F2 D R2 D' F2 D' R2 L2
*3. *L F' L U2 D2 B' R F U' L U L2 D L2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U D'
*4. *F2 L' U2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 B2 D L F' D' L B' R F2 U F2
*5. *B' D2 L2 F D2 F' D2 R2 B L2 F2 U' L R' B D' F R2 F' U' R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 D B2 D' U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B L' B L2 B' F2 L2 D2 B' U
*2. *B' L B2 L B2 D F B' U2 L F2 D L2 U F2 D F2 U' L2 B2 D
*3. *F2 D R2 D F2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 U' B' D L B' R2 B R B F
*4. *D' L2 B2 L2 D U2 R2 U' F2 U' B R F2 R D' L' B2 F D' L D'
*5. *R2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 U R D' F' R D R2 U' L' D2 U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F' U2 B D2 R2 B D2 U2 F' R2 B' L' F' R U2 L F' D' R' D2
*2. *R2 L' F R U2 L' U F2 U D2 R U2 R U2 R U2 D2 B2 R
*3. *D2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 U' B2 U' R2 U' L U' L2 B' F2 U' F U R2 D2
*4. *B2 U2 B' D2 L2 F R2 F' D2 B F' R' D2 L' D L2 U L' R2 B' F
*5. *F2 L2 U B2 U R2 D L2 D' R2 D' R U2 L B' D2 U L U' L' F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U D F U' R2 L2 F2 U2 F' R U2 L' D2 R D2 F2 L2 U2 R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F2 R' U F' U F2 R' U'
*3. *F L2 U2 R2 B' D2 B2 R2 B L2 B R B2 L2 D' F L B2 R B U
*4. *Uw' F' R2 D' Uw2 F2 R2 Uw' U2 F D' B' F D' Fw2 Rw Fw2 L' Rw2 R2 U' F2 U' Rw Fw F' D' Uw2 U' F2 L' B' Fw D2 R' F L R' B' L

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 F' R U' F U R' F U'
*3. *R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 R' F2 D' L2 D2 B'
*4. *F Rw' Uw2 R B' Rw2 R' U' B' Rw R' F2 D Rw' D2 Uw2 F' R' U Rw2 Fw2 R2 Uw R2 Uw U2 Rw' D2 L2 R U R Uw2 B2 F' U' Fw' F2 U' L2
*5. *L' Dw R' Uw B2 Bw2 Fw2 U2 F R2 D2 Dw' Uw U' L Uw R2 F Rw2 D Rw2 Uw' Bw' R B' Bw Dw Fw2 L B Uw2 F2 Rw' Fw' D B Bw2 Lw' D2 Dw2 Uw' U B' Rw R' Dw' B Fw2 L F' Uw' Lw B Bw' D U Lw Dw' R' B

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=-1 / dUdU u=3,d=6 / ddUU u=-3,d=3 / UdUd u=4,d=4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=1 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=4 / dUdU u=-1,d=4 / ddUU u=2,d=3 / UdUd u=3,d=2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-3 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=-5 / dUdU u=5,d=1 / ddUU u=-2,d=-1 / UdUd u=5,d=-5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=2 / dUdU
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=-4 / dUdU u=-4,d=-3 / ddUU u=6,d=2 / UdUd u=0,d=2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=4 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=0 / dUdU u=-5,d=-2 / ddUU u=6,d=-1 / UdUd u=-1,d=2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=5 / dUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R U B U R U B U l r' b' u'
*2. *U' L R L' B' U L l' r'
*3. *L R' L' U' B R' L U l
*4. *L U' R L' U R' U B r' b u
*5. *U' L B L' R' B R' L' l r' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (2, 3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, 4) / (-4, 0)
*2. *(6, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 2)
*3. *(-2, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, -3) / (-4, 0)
*4. *(4, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 2) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (-5, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, -3)

*Skewb*
*1. *D U' L U R' U' R D' R' D' U'
*2. *D' L U' L' U' L' U D' U' D' U'
*3. *R D' R' U' L' U' L' D U' D' U'
*4. *U L D' L' D' L R L' R' D' U'
*5. *D L' U D' U' L' R U' D' U'


----------



## TheLegendisReal (Sep 2, 2015)

*3x3:*14.24, 14.54, 16.95, (11.70), (25.23) = *15.24*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Sep 3, 2015)

2x2 : (4.34), 5.63, (5.65), 5.30, 5.21 = 5.38
3x3 : 13.93, 17.02, 14.85, (17.35), (13.27) = 15.27
4x4 : 55.16, (1:00.85), 55.45, 1:00.76, (52.35) = 57.12
5x5 : (1:39.24), (1:48.84), 1:42.08, 1:43.89, 1:45.48 = 1:43.82
6x6 : 3:05.33, 3:06.54, (3:23.25), (2:56.96), 3:15.76 = 3:09.21
7x7 : (4:08.07), (4:47.54), 4:32.53, 4:32.85, 4:40.13 = 4:35.17
OH : (29.43), 38.80, 34.24, (42.27), 32.18 = 35.07
MTS : (54.47), (46.55), 48.46, 48.30, 52.31 = 49.69
2-4 relay : 1:16.41
2-5 relay : 3:08.30
Megaminx : (1:31.16), 1:38.60, 1:37.57, 1:36.34, (1:39.87) = 1:37.50
Pyraminx : (5.04), 5.33, 5.83, (8.24), 6.35 = 5.84
Square-1 : 41.14, 56.28, (1:06.34), 33.29, (30.55) = 43.57
Skewb : (10.04), (7.29), 7.82, 8.58, 9.51 = 8.64


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 3, 2015)

3x3 - (30.75), 37.43, (DNF), 36.30, 35.31 = 36.35
4x4 - 2:00.25, 1:45.03, (2:03.24), 1:38.43, (1:37.42) = 1:47.90
5x5 - (3:22.26), 3:03.60, 3:14.19, 3:06.74, (3:03.21) = 3:08.18
6x6 - (5:48.54), 5:10.71, (4:54.41), 5:01.90, 5:46.39 = 5:19.67
3x3 OH - 1:15.05, 1:29.38, 1:29.32, (1:11.43), (1:49.02) = 1:26.84
2/3/4 Relay - 3:14.29
2/3/4/5 Relay - 6:24.26


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 4, 2015)

*2X2X2:* (11.56) 10.45 (6.72) 8.49 8.01 = * 8.98*
*3X3X3:* 19.15 (18.94) 19.10 (25.53) 20.46 = *19.57*
*4X4X4:* 1:55.71 (2:08.69) 1:52.03 1:55.65 (1:31.31) = *1:54.46*
*5X5X5:* 5:56.60 (4:48.96) 5:28.37 5:28.30 (DNF) = *5:37.76*


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 5, 2015)

3x3: 20.63, 16.26, 18.38, 18.27, DNF (ao5 = 19.10)
2x2: 3.56, 7.98, 5.17, 4.04, 6.94 (ao5 = 5.39)
pyraminx: 7.34, 5.28, (4.91), 6.00, (9.75) (ao5 = 6.21)
sq1: (2:13.59), 1:02.85, 1:05.55, (36.38), 59.04 (ao5 = 1:02.48)
skewb: 10.14, (DNF), 11.98, 10.99, (6.88) (ao5 = 11.04)
megaminx: 2:34.11, 2:43.23, 2:36.77, 2:23.05, 2:15.27 (ao5 = 2:34.31) (no way im gonna make cutoff for aus nats  )


----------



## Dene (Sep 5, 2015)

*3x3:* 15.42, 15.77, (18.68), 16.57, (14.22) = 15.92
*4x4:* (1:01.34), (50.17), 57.02, 58.12, 53.40 = 56.18
*5x5:* (DNF), (1:32.86), 1:33.50, 1:42.52, 1:42.73 = 1:39.58
*6x6:* 2:51.56, (2:39.88), (3:44.15), 2:59.32, 3:02.67 = 2:57.85
*7x7:* (4:13.39), 5:06.73, 4:54.66, 4:52.06, (5:14.78) = 4:57.82
*OH:* 32.97, (26.28), 36.46, 29.90, (36.49) = 33.11
*Megaminx:* 2:04.94, 1:56.17, (1:56.03), (2:11.00), 2:02.03 = 2:01.05


----------



## TheSixthSide (Sep 6, 2015)

*2x2*: (5.52), (3.27), 5.47, 4.79, 4.76 = *5.00*
*3x3*: (14.49), 16.67, 16.48, (18.26), 16.72 = *16.62*
*4x4*: 1:03.96, (1:00.17), 1:23.76, (1:31.07), 1:09.46 = *1:12.39*
*3x3 OH*: 35.23, 39.70, (31.77), 34.78, (43.11) =* 36.57*
*2-4 Relay*: *1:33.37*
*Pyraminx*: (18.38), (10.55), 12.14, 16.43, 12.13 = *13.56*
*Skewb*: (25.56), 15.39, 21.67, (13.26), 21.30 = *19.45*


----------



## Lili Martin (Sep 6, 2015)

2x2 : (15.02), 10.21, 14.96, (8.41), 10.93 = 12.03
3x3 : (52.17), 47.84, (43.66), 45.34, 48.77 = 47.32
4x4 : 3:35.79, 3:13.25, 4:24.00, (4:27.61), (3:05.68) = 3:44.35
Pyraminx : (24.34), (12.32), 14.06, 19.87, 16.95 = 16.96
Skewb : (18.76), 14.54, 12.99, 12.42, (11.86) = 13.32


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 7, 2015)

222: 6.12, (7.16), 4.93, 5.59, (3.59) = 5.55
333: 18.76, 21.20, 21.14, (15.28), (25.03) = 20.37 (that sucked hard)
444: 1:09.33, (1:09.90), 1:08.00, 1:08.98, (1:03.23) = 1:08.77
555: (1:49.08), 1:58.49, 2:00.89, (2:10.70), 1:58.67 = 1:59.15 (PB)
pyraminx: 14.40, 7.70, (5.89), 9.35, (14.45) = 10.48
2-4: 1:28.89


----------



## pjk (Sep 7, 2015)

*3x3x3:*
(16.49), 14.99, (13.23), 13.29, 13.64 = 13.97
No warmup.

*5x5x5:*
1:48.18, (1:53.03), 1:49.53, 1:35.40, (1:28.38) = 1:44.37
Didn't warmup. Normally around 1:40 or less.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 8, 2015)

Results: congrats to Iggy, ichcubegern and bacyril

*2x2x2*(31)

 1.64 Basil Herold
 2.76 Iggy
 2.78 hssandwich
 3.04 cuberkid10
 3.28 jasseri
 3.35 Isaac Lai
 3.39 qaz
 3.52 Raptor56
 3.56 not_kevin
 3.60 Wilhelm
 3.65 ichcubegern
 3.88 Cale S
 4.16 JustinTimeCuber
 5.01 TheSixthSide
 5.01 CyanSandwich
 5.11 LostGent
 5.14 nevinscph
 5.38 pyr14
 5.38 bacyril
 5.42 Scruggsy13
 5.55 Ordway Persyn
 5.61 timmthelion
 6.10 YouCubing
 6.12 SuperDuperCuber
 6.89 Kenneth Svendson
 8.93 Schmidt
 8.96 1davey29
 8.98 MarcelP
 10.38 Isaacattack
 12.03 Lili Martin
 18.85 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(38)

 11.01 EMI
 11.11 cuberkid10
 11.31 qaz
 11.59 Iggy
 11.69 JustinTimeCuber
 12.14 jasseri
 12.48 ichcubegern
 12.79 Isaac Lai
 12.81 pantu2000
 13.34 not_kevin
 13.78 typeman5
 13.84 Raptor56
 13.97 pjk
 14.32 hssandwich
 14.63 Cale S
 15.09 nevinscph
 15.24 TheLegendisReal
 15.27 bacyril
 15.92 Dene
 16.21 Kenneth Svendson
 16.62 TheSixthSide
 16.76 Scruggsy13
 17.08 LostGent
 17.19 timmthelion
 17.22 FastCubeMaster
 17.38 ickathu
 18.48 CyanSandwich
 19.09 pyr14
 19.57 MarcelP
 20.37 Ordway Persyn
 20.74 Sergeant Baboon
 24.00 SuperDuperCuber
 27.39 Schmidt
 28.23 YouCubing
 36.35 Reprobate
 37.56 MatsBergsten
 39.87 Isaacattack
 47.32 Lili Martin
*4x4x4*(24)

 44.81 cuberkid10
 45.84 Iggy
 47.00 qaz
 47.36 ichcubegern
 49.10 not_kevin
 52.19 nevinscph
 52.57 Raptor56
 56.18 Dene
 57.12 bacyril
 58.53 Isaac Lai
 1:04.79 timmthelion
 1:07.27 Scruggsy13
 1:08.77 Ordway Persyn
 1:12.39 TheSixthSide
 1:14.02 CyanSandwich
 1:14.80 Kenneth Svendson
 1:21.64 JustinTimeCuber
 1:30.41 LostGent
 1:33.46 Sergeant Baboon
 1:47.90 Reprobate
 1:50.46 YouCubing
 1:54.46 MarcelP
 2:24.43 MatsBergsten
 3:44.35 Lili Martin
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:25.23 ichcubegern
 1:37.86 Iggy
 1:39.58 Dene
 1:40.85 not_kevin
 1:43.82 bacyril
 1:44.37 pjk
 1:45.84 cuberkid10
 1:47.26 Raptor56
 1:49.68 Cale S
 1:50.02 nevinscph
 1:57.11 Scruggsy13
 1:59.35 Ordway Persyn
 2:38.03 Kenneth Svendson
 2:47.28 CyanSandwich
 3:08.18 Reprobate
 3:15.02 YouCubing
 3:56.58 LostGent
 4:28.17 MatsBergsten
 5:37.76 MarcelP
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:57.85 Dene
 3:02.79 ichcubegern
 3:09.21 bacyril
 3:40.00 Scruggsy13
 3:58.99 nevinscph
 5:14.14 Kenneth Svendson
 5:19.67 Reprobate
 5:40.41 CyanSandwich
 6:26.99 YouCubing
11:02.33 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:35.17 bacyril
 4:50.40 Iggy
 4:57.82 Dene
 5:21.84 nevinscph
 6:12.76 Scruggsy13
 7:55.15 Kenneth Svendson
10:35.43 YouCubing
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 19.84 not_kevin
 20.99 ichcubegern
 21.11 hssandwich
 21.53 Iggy
 24.60 pantu2000
 28.08 Isaac Lai
 28.27 cuberkid10
 29.59 qaz
 31.69 Scruggsy13
 33.11 Dene
 34.19 Raptor56
 35.07 bacyril
 36.57 TheSixthSide
 37.58 Kenneth Svendson
 47.37 Cale S
 58.65 YouCubing
 1:00.70 JustinTimeCuber
 1:24.58 Reprobate
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:13.85 Kenneth Svendson
 1:21.74 Cale S
 3:59.77 YouCubing
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 4.31 Basil Herold
 11.81 Isaac Lai
 15.47 Iggy
 15.91 ichcubegern
 17.29 hssandwich
 33.10 MatsBergsten
 45.44 nevinscph
 47.48 Scruggsy13
 1:00.55 Sergeant Baboon
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 30.22 Iggy
 39.53 Cale S
 45.99 Mark Boyanowski
 1:10.08 MatsBergsten
 1:21.19 nevinscph
 1:22.66 kamilprzyb
 1:52.49 ichcubegern
 2:23.08 Keroma12
 4:43.16 Sergeant Baboon
 DNF Scruggsy13
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 2:50.79 Iggy
 3:02.17 Cale S
 4:52.50 MatsBergsten
 6:10.10 nevinscph
 DNF EMI
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF ichcubegern
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 5:20.35 Cale S
16:03.94 MatsBergsten
17:19.14 nevinscph
 DNF EMI
 DNF Iggy
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

12/13 (42:53)  kamilprzyb
8/8 (33:34)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 7:18)  Scruggsy13
2/3 ( 3:12)  Iggy
*3x3 Match the scramble*(1)

 49.69 bacyril
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 1:03.91 cuberkid10
 1:09.97 Raptor56
 1:14.77 Iggy
 1:16.41 bacyril
 1:18.02 ichcubegern
 1:18.75 Isaac Lai
 1:26.26 nevinscph
 1:28.89 Ordway Persyn
 1:33.37 TheSixthSide
 1:36.67 Scruggsy13
 1:45.93 Kenneth Svendson
 2:08.14 LostGent
 2:13.46 YouCubing
 2:13.54 Sergeant Baboon
 3:27.22 MatsBergsten
 6:40.18 Isaacattack
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:22.79 Iggy
 2:29.64 ichcubegern
 2:59.94 Raptor56
 3:04.51 cuberkid10
 3:08.30 bacyril
 3:15.93 nevinscph
 4:24.16 Kenneth Svendson
 4:32.83 Scruggsy13
 5:37.67 YouCubing
 9:06.81 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(2)

 1.43 Raptor56
 1.92 Scruggsy13
*Master Magic*(2)

 3.40 Raptor56
 4.51 Scruggsy13
*Skewb*(20)

 3.63 Cale S
 3.88 Isaac Lai
 4.06 hssandwich
 5.76 Basil Herold
 7.04 pantu2000
 7.08 Iggy
 7.36 not_kevin
 8.22 qaz
 8.64 bacyril
 8.99 Scruggsy13
 9.16 cuberkid10
 9.45 SuperDuperCuber
 11.04 pyr14
 11.14 YouCubing
 13.03 JustinTimeCuber
 13.32 Lili Martin
 14.62 CyanSandwich
 15.44 ichcubegern
 19.45 TheSixthSide
 21.31 LostGent
*Clock*(5)

 7.76 qaz
 13.37 Iggy
 15.29 Kenneth Svendson
 15.59 Scruggsy13
 16.65 YouCubing
*Pyraminx*(25)

 3.67 Isaac Lai
 3.99 hssandwich
 4.52 Iggy
 4.73 ickathu
 5.78 SuperDuperCuber
 5.84 bacyril
 6.11 Cale S
 6.21 pyr14
 6.24 not_kevin
 6.33 Thabares
 6.66 ichcubegern
 6.72 Raptor56
 6.72 cuberkid10
 7.27 qaz
 8.62 Scruggsy13
 8.70 pantu2000
 8.83 YouCubing
 9.79 JustinTimeCuber
 10.48 Ordway Persyn
 11.66 Kenneth Svendson
 13.57 TheSixthSide
 14.17 CyanSandwich
 16.28 Schmidt
 16.96 Lili Martin
 21.22 LostGent
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:16.80 Iggy
 1:37.50 bacyril
 1:39.68 Raptor56
 2:01.05 Dene
 2:05.31 Scruggsy13
 2:06.86 nevinscph
 2:08.20 Isaac Lai
 2:31.31 pyr14
 2:40.44 Sergeant Baboon
 3:04.57 YouCubing
 4:34.50 CyanSandwich
*Square-1*(11)

 12.29 Raptor56
 15.33 not_kevin
 18.52 qaz
 19.79 Iggy
 26.27 hssandwich
 30.67 Cale S
 39.55 cuberkid10
 43.57 bacyril
 52.37 YouCubing
 1:02.48 pyr14
 2:06.03 ichcubegern
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

26 Raptor56
27 okayama
28 EMI
29 not_kevin
29 Attila
41 nevinscph
51 YouCubing
DNF  CyanSandwich

*Contest results*

307 Iggy
222 ichcubegern
206 bacyril
203 Raptor56
200 cuberkid10
189 nevinscph
187 not_kevin
183 Scruggsy13
179 Isaac Lai
172 Cale S
155 qaz
144 hssandwich
138 MatsBergsten
123 YouCubing
121 Kenneth Svendson
120 Dene
116 CyanSandwich
93 JustinTimeCuber
86 TheSixthSide
80 pantu2000
74 Ordway Persyn
73 pyr14
68 LostGent
65 jasseri
64 Basil Herold
59 EMI
53 SuperDuperCuber
48 pjk
48 timmthelion
45 Sergeant Baboon
43 kamilprzyb
41 Reprobate
40 ickathu
32 MarcelP
31 typeman5
25 TheLegendisReal
24 Wilhelm
23 Lili Martin
22 Schmidt
18 Thabares
17 okayama
17 FastCubeMaster
15 Attila
13 Mark Boyanowski
13 Isaacattack
8 Keroma12
7 1davey29


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 9, 2015)

lal, 14th. I'm not even good xD


----------



## Iggy (Sep 9, 2015)

Feels nice to win again


----------

